# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Outils][Crystal Report] Comment grer les marges des documents gnr en Word ?

## jab

Bonjour,

J'ai utilis Crystal report dans une application pour gnrer des documents Word et tout allait bien jusqu'a ce que l'on change d'imprimante. Avec cette nouvelle imprimante, l'utilisateur reoit le message:


```

```

Jusque la je comprend bien quoi que tout est normalement imprim. Mais comment peut-on agrandir les marges prisent par Crystal Report. Je prcise qu'il s'agit de la version intgre  Visual Studio.

----------


## neguib

C'est bizarre mais vue la description du souci qui apparat avec un changement d'imprimante, j'aurais pltot pens aux paramtres de configuration de l'imprimante  modifier non ?

----------


## joefou

J'ai eut un peu ce genre de problme aussi, mais pour un tat CR classique.
J'ai redimensionn les marges comme suit: clic droit sur l'tat, Concepteur/mise en page...
Ensuite c'est rentr dans l'ordre. Il doit y avoir une marge minimum "universelle", mais je ne me souviens plus du tout de sa valeur.

----------


## jab

> J'ai redimensionn les marges comme suit: clic droit sur l'tat, Concepteur/mise en page...


Merci. C'est exactement ce qu'il fallait changer. ::ccool::

----------

